# BRP + travel to Spain



## michaelwc (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi ... my civil partner has an Egyptian passport but has a BRP (discretion of HO) to reside in UK just renewed for another 3 years. Will he need a visa to travel to Spain ? initially for vacation. I am stuck trying to find this information from the FCO or embassy websites.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

michaelwc said:


> Hi ... my civil partner has an Egyptian passport but has a BRP (discretion of HO) to reside in UK just renewed for another 3 years. Will he need a visa to travel to Spain ? initially for vacation. I am stuck trying to find this information from the FCO or embassy websites.


:welcome:

yes he will

his resident status or otherwise has no bearing on his need for a visa to visit Spain - it's his nationality / passport which counts

Do I require a visa?

he will only be allowed to stay a maximum of 90 days in 180


----------



## michaelwc (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Xabiachica many thanks for that clarification  michaelwc


----------

